# Long-distance ride organization



## Mehefin (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey all,

So 'm new to this forum but it looks like everyone's very helpful so thought I'd give this a go and see what happens. 
I have wanted to do something like this for a while but haven't ever got round to it. Basically, I want to ride around the edge of Wales (which I believe is a ride of around 1000 miles in total) in order to raise money for an equine charity (haven't yet decided which one). I've never done a ride of this length but I'm determined to do it, however as I have no experience of long-distance riding I was wondering what I need to know: the dos and don't really. I have a horse of my own who would be suited to it (obviously with a lot of fitness training, for me and him) but I think it would be sensible to do it with a companion (who I have yet to find). Anyway, my question is this: how do I go about organizing things such as a farrier for each part of the ride, informing local vets and other relevant organizations (the police?) about what I'm doing and how do I find places I can stop each night, which will take a horse? And what else do I need to think about/organize? I know it's a big question and the idea is still in its VERY early stages, but I'm keen to know just how realistic an aim it is and what I need to consider before undertaking it.

Thanks!


----------

